# Dusty and Snowball



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is Dusty and snowball. Dusty is grey, and snowball is apperently a clear pied (looks like lutino but dark eyes). dusty is split to pied, but could be split to something else, and have no clue if snowball has a split or not. i really dont know if snowball is actually a clear pied as two clutches theyve had, all turned out grey.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww bless  dusty has some mega big crest feathers lol ! never seen them like that ) very cute!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

lol thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Dusty is GORGEOUS! Snowball looks like she is a cinnamon lutino, not pied...which would explain the grey babies.

If she was a pied, and the male is split pied, most of the babies in the clutch would have been pieds.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Dusty is GORGEOUS! Snowball looks like she is a cinnamon lutino, not pied...which would explain the grey babies.
> 
> If she was a pied, and the male is split pied, most of the babies in the clutch would have been pieds.


omg really? ive been wonderin why the heck all my babies turned out to be grey and not pied!! i was like? i thought she was clear pied! i wish i had some different colour babies. but w.e, i love them and hopefully they all grow nice and healthy. there all stayin with me 

Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...if you shine a flashlight at an angle at her eyes they will have a wine/red color. When lutinos are adults their eyes turn very dark colored and it is hard to see that they are a red-eyed bird.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

when i first bought her, wich was a while ago, i dont think i noticed any red in her eyes. even out in the sun right in her eyes, and flashlight, shows me dark eyes. does the cinnamon take the red out?


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

oh my gosh that crest of dusty's is amazing!! he is beautiful!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Love the picture of the one flying, so clear.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys 

here are a few more pics


----------

